# When "The Flinstones" premiered on TV (1960-66), we didn't have...................



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 13, 2019)

When I was a kid, there was a brand new "kind" of TV show, it was cartoons for 'adults'- "The Flintstones". (1960-66). I loved the program when I was a kid. I decided to watch an episode or two for old times sake. During the show, they said somethings  that dated the show. One of the lines indicated that when the show was first on, they did not know  yet about cell phones. And later, it was obvious, the show preceded the concept of pizza delivery on a national level. Since "The Flintstones" was supposedly set in the "Stone Age", the show is kind of like a bench mark for the changes in our lives since 1966.
When "The Flintstones" premiered on TV (1960-66), we didn't have...................


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2019)

..home computers..


----------



## Pepper (Oct 13, 2019)

Remotes.  Had to get up to change the channel, volume, etc.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2019)

VCRs, DVRs, etc.
The Internet
Phones that take photos
MRIs
Micro-chipped pets and people


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2019)

Racial diversity on tv
Female executives


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 13, 2019)

touch tone phones


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

fuel injected cars

microwave ovens


----------



## Judycat (Oct 17, 2019)

Wouldn't show the actual toilet in the bathroom. They'd show the sink, the towels, the shower curtain and terrible animation for ads, but on a show or movie the toilet was off limits. So was the double bed.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 17, 2019)

It's also a sin to put the cat out for the night anymore.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 17, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> When I was a kid, there was a brand new "kind" of TV show, it was cartoons for 'adults'- "The Flintstones". (1960-66). I loved the program when I was a kid. I decided to watch an episode or two for old times sake. During the show, they said somethings  that dated the show. One of the lines indicated that when the show was first on, they did not know  yet about cell phones. And later, it was obvious, the show preceded the concept of pizza delivery on a national level. Since "The Flintstones" was supposedly set in the "Stone Age", the show is kind of like a bench mark for the changes in our lives since 1966.
> When "The Flintstones" premiered on TV (1960-66), we didn't have...................


They are back on METV now, too!


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 17, 2019)

...endless ads for prescription drugs 
...ads for intimate undergarments
...ads for incontinence underwear
...blood and gore filled violence
...almost every program showing having sex 

I could go on and on, but I won't.


----------



## Trade (Oct 17, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> ...endless ads for prescription drugs
> ...ads for intimate undergarments
> ...ads for incontinence underwear
> ...blood and gore filled violence
> ...



Well the first three on that list I could do without, but the last two are kind of mainstays of my entertainment. 

Game of Thrones anyone?


----------



## norman (Oct 17, 2019)

$4 dollar a gallon gas
robotic surgery
An earth that was dying from pollution


----------



## norman (Oct 17, 2019)

Robotic surgery


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 17, 2019)

Newer cars with online screens that they try and get you to pay for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 22, 2019)

Netflix
Hulu
Amazon Prime
Vapes
E- Cigarettes


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 3, 2019)

When the Flintstones premiered on TV, we didn't have public awareness that smoking was bad for your health.  Of course, smoking was depicted everywhere back then, and was commonplace and acceptable...


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

Electronic garage door openers.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 4, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Remotes.  Had to get up to change the channel, volume, etc.


My dad had a remote.....me!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Phone message machines,
Machine recordings left on them as messages....

Robotic recorded machines answering your phone calls to business, (instead of people)
with lists of choices,
or recordings asking you to answer their questions.....

Text messages....and people telling you to use those types of items, when you might prefer not to, for every single thing,
or when you may never have gotten one!

Pressure to have countless direct deductions from your bank account.....

Complex bill from several places, for one single doctor visit.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 4, 2019)

good sense


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 11, 2019)

Xbox Game systems


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 11, 2019)

Sewage treatment plants. Environmental controls.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 11, 2019)

AIDS and Genital Herpes were around, but hadn't made the jump to mainstream awareness, as cases were very few, and far between.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 11, 2019)

Self check-out's at the store.
Gas stations where you had to pump your own gas, check the oil, wash the windshield.


----------

